# Killer Workouts



## Phillionaire (Jan 23, 2010)

For the fitness inclined, I've noticed a few of us into bike riding, running etc so I thought I'd throw this up for posting...

1000m hard run or row machine

90 push ups

80 sit ups

70 squats

60 dips

50 lunges

40 underhand chin ups

30 burpees

20 wide grip heaves

10 box jumps

Time limit: 30 minutes.

(PM me if you achieve this, it's still out of my reach!!) 

Anyone else got a good circuit or session to share?

Thanks

Phil


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

I had to lie down after reading that


----------



## vinbo (Mar 9, 2011)

What's a burpee???


----------



## tall_tim (Jul 29, 2009)

vinbo said:


> What's a burpee???


what you do after you've had a drinkee.


----------



## tall_tim (Jul 29, 2009)

vinbo said:


> What's a burpee???


Get into press up position, then you hop your feet (together) between your hands, and then back again, maintaining your head over your hands. You can modify by jumping to a stand after you thrust your feet back to press up position, then squat back down, into press up position, then feet between hands and back and stand up and so on...


----------



## pauluspaolo (Feb 24, 2003)

Good grief!! After reading all that I'm off to have a wide grip heave followed by a bit of a squat, with a few burpees thrown in for good measure 

Good luck :dontgetit:


----------



## pauluspaolo (Feb 24, 2003)

tall_tim said:


> vinbo said:
> 
> 
> > What's a burpee???
> ...


So it's a squat thrust with an option to stand up between squats/thrusts??


----------



## tall_tim (Jul 29, 2009)

pauluspaolo said:


> tall_tim said:
> 
> 
> > vinbo said:
> ...


That got me thinking - forgot about normal squat thrusts. In a burpee the standing up bit is mandatory! A burpee is a modified squat thrust.


----------



## taffyman (Apr 26, 2011)

tall_tim said:


> pauluspaolo said:
> 
> 
> > tall_tim said:
> ...


WOW how do you manage if your in your 70s can,t see me doing that over a 12 month leave alone daily ? lol


----------



## tixntox (Jul 17, 2009)

Walk to fridge, open door, take out beer ................................ 

Mike


----------



## Alas (Jun 18, 2006)

tixntox said:


> Walk to fridge, open door, take out beer ................................
> 
> Mike


Oh dear - too much for me. So get wife to walk to fridge, open door, take out cider, take top off ( cider bottle







) pour and bring to me sitting in my favourite chair. And repeat. :alcoholic:


----------



## dtc2 (Mar 7, 2010)

by no means a killer but todays session.

6 sets seated shoulder press with dumbells.

3 sets chin ups

3 sets bicep curls

4.5 mile run

calfs a bit tight after the run but i'm getting there slowly


----------



## domiag (Oct 25, 2011)

Vinbo, could you pm me please! Need to get in touch with you...


----------



## tall_tim (Jul 29, 2009)

domiag said:


> Vinbo, could you pm me please! Need to get in touch with you...


You can't receive PMs until you've 50 posts.


----------



## minkle (Mar 17, 2008)

Good post, im trying to sort a nice routine to get me fitter. Struggling


----------



## Rotundus (May 7, 2012)

normal day is just a 3.1 mile jog, occasionally with sit ups, press ups and some light weight work.

rest day is 40 min swim - mixed front crawl and backstroke.

longer normal run is 10K (about 6 1/4 miles) with some hill work - no weights.

if it is really bad weather then a trip to the gym for 5000m or 10000m rowing machine {and some time on the treadmill if there is any totty about}.

for the half marathon stuff the training runs vary in length from 8 miles upwards with at least one rest day in between each.

this is all balanced by brandy, chocolate, beer and fish'n'chips !

at 42 am fitter than i have ever been in my life but cant seen to get below 15 stone, but at 6'1" i can live with it.

might treat self to a punch bag and new gloves for xmas

(cue rocky theme music da da da, duh da da, de de de, de, de duh dee - ba buh ba, buh buh ba -----etc etc etc


----------



## blackandgolduk (Apr 25, 2005)

Phillionaire said:


> For the fitness inclined, I've noticed a few of us into bike riding, running etc so I thought I'd throw this up for posting...
> 
> 1000m hard run or row machine
> 
> ...


Reminds me of Johnny 'Beasting' Gilbert's PT workout at work... Sprint around Mile End TA hall. Stop. 10 press ups then sprint again. Stop. 10 press ups, 9 sit-ups then sprint again. Stop. 10 press-ups, 9 sit-ups, 8 burpees then sprint again.... Keep going in this fashion with increasingly complex tortures dreamed up by the man himself until we're all half dead.

The man's a legend. Never been fitter!

Daily routine is a 12 mile cycle (to and from work) with an hour in the gym on weights and a good yomp around whilst at work.


----------



## shadowninja (Apr 14, 2009)

Here's my current/new workout. It's by no means unique but usually by 50-75% of the way through it, I have to pause for a while to let that vomit feeling settle. Doing it mid-evening means I can keep the heating off until later as I am sweating like crazy afterwards. 

Warm up: monkey/bear walking, 3 x 1 minute, 1 minute rest in between (keeping it horological: I use a ProTrek with a 1 minute repeat setting and countdown timer  )

The following are using free weights and heavy enough to make the final rep a struggle:

Squats 3 x 6

Dead lifts 1 x 6 (I am cautious about this as it can ruin your back hence I only do 1 set to keep good form)

Shoulder press 3 x 6

Bench press 3 x 6

Pull ups (or dips) with weights in a bag 3 x 6

Shrugs 3 x 6

Barbell rows 3 x 6

Hanging leg raises 3 x 8 (raise feet to same height as hands so knees are around shoulder height; doing this after the compound exercises is a real struggle as compound work uses the core already)

I do this twice a week.


----------



## shadowninja (Apr 14, 2009)

blackandgolduk said:


> Daily routine is... an hour in the gym on weights


Tell me to mind my own business (and, of course, I have no idea about your fitness goals but can only assume you want to build muscle if you're using weights), but if you're doing it every day for an hour, you could probably lift much heavier loads and really benefit from the time spent on your work out.

I only say this because I only do weights twice a week and the complete routine covering arms, legs and core takes about 45 minutes, and for the next 2 days, I am recovering.

Oh, you may find this online video interesting:

http://www.teamskip.net/longevitydvd/c1.html (turn speakers down for the menu as it's too loud)


----------



## tixntox (Jul 17, 2009)

I understand that you only need to do twenty minutes a day of something that makes you breathe heavy to keep fit.


----------



## shadowninja (Apr 14, 2009)

tixntox said:


> I understand that you only need to do twenty minutes a day of something that makes you breathe heavy to keep fit.


It doesn't take me 19 minutes to take my clothes off!!


----------



## blackandgolduk (Apr 25, 2005)

shadowninja said:


> blackandgolduk said:
> 
> 
> > Daily routine is... an hour in the gym on weights
> ...


Fair comment, due to my shift pattern there are a few of us who are pretty bad at our timings (a 3.30am workout isn't that out of the ordinary!) and we should concentrate on the techniques a bit more... Muscle gain isn't the main goal, it's just expected that we'll go to the gym.

...I shall take heed - the missus is a physio, so I really have no excuse!

Cheers,

James


----------

